# Any of you travel without a sleeping bag? If so whats your alternative?



## dirtydarthard (Dec 31, 2022)

Interested in learning some alternative methods to getting sleep


----------



## Hobo Corncob (Dec 31, 2022)

I haven't tried this one myself but I'm definitely thinking about it. That and a tarp, you can roll em all up together and strap it to your pack. With a bit of rope you can make a shelter with the tarp and then the rest to sleep in.


----------



## born2raizehell (Dec 31, 2022)

I used to see people on hammock at some camps instead of set up a tent and sleeping bag. then again you can try nesting in some tall grass like some kind of animal!!!


----------



## Redbeard The Rhymer (Dec 31, 2022)

Depends upon what part of the country your in or traveling to. Obviously, in warmer climates you probably won't need even a blanket. Cardboard is a great ground insulator, it's lightweight, and you can even fold it up like a sleeping mat. Also, just a good ole wool blanket for cooler climates. Another trick, newspaper is another great insulator that you can acquire just about anywhere. If its cold out, layer it on top of you or ball them up and stuff them In between your layers to trap your body heat. ✌🏻❤️ @redbeard_the_rhymer


----------



## Colinleath (Saturday at 8:58 AM)

dirtydarthard said:


> Interested in learning some alternative methods to getting sleep



Look up the "hot coal bed". I made one once in January in Harriman state park for two nights after reading how to make one in tom elpel's _participating in nature_


I did have sleeping bags as well to put on top but would not be comfortable without the hot coal bed. 

I'm pretty sure i also spent the night in a pile of leaves packed into a small a-frame shelter made out of branches laid against a fallen tree or other leaning branch as part of a wilderness survival meritbadge. . .

And if you go someplace like Taiwan you'll just about never need a sleeping bag for 10 months of the year, just a bug net.


----------



## Nomad (Saturday at 10:00 AM)

I have used wool blankets and will tell you unless your shelter skills are up to par you will be miserable in cold weather. If your skills are good and you want to work hard daily building debris shelters and all night fires then that may be an option. Get a good sleeping bag you will be glad you did.


----------



## laughingman (Saturday at 9:11 PM)

The modern sleeping bag is truly an amazing thing. For the wight and bulk it is the most comfortable way Ive ever found to sleep outside in the cold. (I've also slept in brush shelters,under blankets, in hammocks and survival bivys) Most anything you get into that's not a sleeping bag is going to be regressing the current tec of a sleeping bag to something thats been used before. A bed roll or blanket both being good exsample. I like mummy style sleeping bags. But I love hammock style top quilts. No zippers. No wasted insulation. Comefortable to a wider tempiture range. Its the sleeping bag of blankets. Some of them you can even use as a jacket too.


----------



## DaveNA702 (Sunday at 11:11 PM)

Heya campers, backpacker's and don't allow me to leave out squater's of mother earth.. in my most recent adventure with my everyday carry pack I use a yoga mat and a 8' by 10' tarp the purchase was not significant at a woppin 14 buckaroo's. It's near the freeze temps hovering from 30 to low 40s but it a quick accordion fold or a roll and tie with a little integral knot and loop combo and it's slinks on a carabinier nicely... If you are living out with weather under freeze temps hovering below 30s for extended periods I don't think 20 dolla'$ with give you the purchase power of what you need. Looking for a better tech might be in order. Ty


----------

